# A Quick Weekend Herp



## GeckPhotographer (Mar 21, 2013)

Went for a quick herp up the hill on the weekend. Photographed some of the things I saw>

Managed to photograph all three threatened species of Heath habitat frogs from the place I went to. 




Pseudophryne australis by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr




Litoria littlejohni by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Litoria littlejohni by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Litoria littlejohni by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr




Heleioporus australiacus by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Heleioporus australiacus by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Heleioporus australiacus by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Heleioporus australiacus by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr

Plus the more common Stripey



Limnodynastes peronii by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr

Found this DOR with an unusual tail hanging out. 



Cacophis squamulosus by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr

Some Fungi, which I'm kinda just starting to photograph. 



Fungi sp. by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Glowing Fungi_004 by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Blue Fungi_017 by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Blue Fungi_005 by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



IMG_9283 by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



IMG_9280 by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr


Finally this little snakey was on my toilet when I got home, so moved him outside and took some pics. 



Morelia spilota by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Morelia spilota by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Morelia spilota by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr


----------



## Barrett (Mar 21, 2013)

Awesome photos! Did you try and remove the 'prey item' from the golden crowns stomach to see what it was?


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Mar 21, 2013)

> Awesome photos! Did you try and remove the 'prey item' from the golden crowns stomach to see what it was?



Thanks! It was a Saproscincus mustelinus.


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 21, 2013)

Absolutely stunning photo's as always. I find myself looking forward to your posts more and more, they really brighten my day.

Kind Regards

Wing_Nut


----------



## Dendrobates (Mar 21, 2013)

That Heleioporus looks like he's been working out! I like how you got a shot of the Pseudo walking.. good pics, Stephen.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Mar 21, 2013)

> That Heleioporus looks like he's been working out! I like how you got a shot of the Pseudo walking.. good pics, Stephen.


Thanks, means a lot. Yeah Heleioporus males are just about the beefiest frogs I know of, that massive spine on their thumb is not to be taken lightly either. The australis was damn hard to photograph NOT walking, but they look best walking anyway.


----------



## jordanmulder (Mar 21, 2013)

I like all your frog and reptile shot this time Stephen  The P.australis is really pretty IMO and the  H. austaliacus looks awesome too!


----------



## saratoga (Mar 22, 2013)

fantastic images and beautiful rich colours


----------



## MatthewRMF (Mar 22, 2013)

Wow, that photo of the snake with the tail sticking out of it is completely confusing me.. How is the tail hanging out of its body? You can also see something else a little further up! Is that snake injured or what?


----------



## Leasdraco (Mar 22, 2013)

MatthewRMF said:


> Wow, that photo of the snake with the tail sticking out of it is completely confusing me.. How is the tail hanging out of its body? You can also see something else a little further up! Is that snake injured or what?



Its road kill. Awesome photos as always Geckphotograhper


----------



## Dendrobates (Mar 23, 2013)

MatthewRMF said:


> Wow, that photo of the snake with the tail sticking out of it is completely confusing me.. How is the tail hanging out of its body? You can also see something else a little further up! Is that snake injured or what?



Looks like a skinks tail hanging out of the snakes stomach.

Must say again.. great photos, and it's a shame that herping threads don't get much recognition on this forum. They are a whole lot more interesting than a pic of a snake in a box.


----------



## PythonOwner25 (Mar 23, 2013)

Fantastic shots Stephen!


----------



## Bushman (Mar 25, 2013)

Great photography Stephen. The colours in the photographs of your subjects are wonderfully rich and natural looking. 
I'm assuming that the juvenile _Morelia spilota_ was a wild specimen. It looks like it has mites judging by the periorbital tissue swelling. Do you find many wild herps with mites like this?


----------



## Snowman (Mar 25, 2013)

Amazing pictures as always. Thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Mar 25, 2013)

> I'm assuming that the juvenile _Morelia spilota was a wild specimen. It looks like it has mites judging by the periorbital tissue swelling. Do you find many wild herps with mites like this?_



It was wild, found it on my toilet one morning, took it outside and took some pics. I find many wild reptiles with mites, geckos especially are almost never without. I don't think this one actually had mites, and I don't think the periorbital tissue was actually really swollen particularly. This guy was very young, hasn't had a lot of time to pick up tons of mites.


----------



## riotgirlckb (Mar 25, 2013)

wow love these pics


----------

